# King/Ashley 5500m ignitor trouble



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2012)

I went to fire up my King/Ashley 5500m pellet stove this morning and it didnt fire up the first time.I dumped the pellets out of the burn chamber and tried again.It almost lit but then everything stopped and shut down.Has an error-6..Book says shorted out ignitor or bad. I cant find one anyplace around here.Can I manually lite it? Every time I plug it in it says error-6 . Can I get around this somehow till I get an ignitor? Could this be a fuse?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 4, 2012)

Pretty sure you can manually light any stove that has an ignitor. 

All depends on the timing and when and how you do it.. I would let the stove drop the pellets into the pot, then hit with a Propane torch for a minute or two. You could use Starter Gel, but the torch works awesome.  Hit them until they are Cherry red, close door and have a fire..... 

Thats how I would do it. Maybe need a little tweaking depending on how your stove drops pellets or the timing in which it needs to sense the fire. But its definitely possible.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Pretty sure you can manually light any stove that has an ignitor.
> 
> All depends on the timing and when and how you do it.. I would let the stove drop the pellets into the pot, then hit with a Propane torch for a minute or two. You could use Starter Gel, but the torch works awesome.  Hit them until they are Cherry red, close door and have a fire.....
> 
> Thats how I would do it. Maybe need a little tweaking depending on how your stove drops pellets or the timing in which it needs to sense the fire. But its definitely possible.


It wont do anything just shows error-6.Maby I need to go to manual operation?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2012)

I took the back panel off and there is a blown 5amp fuse. I am getting a replacement but you think its from a bad ignitor? Probably blow again?


----------



## mikkeeh (Feb 5, 2012)

Make sure the area around the ignitor is clean...remove the burn pot and vacuum.   There needs to be air space around the ignitor.   I'd try replacing the fuse (should be cheap) and try again.  In the mean time the torch or starter gel is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 5, 2012)

Must be the ignitor.Put new fuse in and still no ignitor.


----------



## jsvo (Feb 6, 2012)

this stove is common for the igniter to go bad.a friend of mine has one and it only lasts about 90 days. 3 years in a row it went.usually you look at the end by the firepot and it looks crooked or like it melted. she now uses starter gel or propane torch. called the us stove company for a better one and they said this is it. only about 40.00 but everyone elses sell for 80-125.00 but havent tried to cross them to someone elses. great stove otherwise,will burn any good or bad pellet goin.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 6, 2012)

Measure the igniter when you take it out, you'll need the diameter and length.  Then search grainger.com for cartridge heater.

Be sure to match up the wattage as well.


----------



## Wilkins1990 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm also getting the error 6 code an can not get passed it. I have the king 5502m stove and even if I get the stove around 300 degrees it won't start up throws the 6 code and shuts down. What can I do to hear my house


----------

